# Unterschied SPS-Techniker und SPS-Fachkraft



## hubert (29 Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute.

Habe mal eine frage. Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen SPS-Techniker und SPS-Fachkraft. Möchte mich nämlich in der SPS Technik weiterbilden. Kenne aber den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Weiterbildungen nicht. Bin für eine gute Erklärung dankbar. Noch eine frage. Was hab ihr nach abgeschlossener Berufsausbildung weitergemacht speziell im Bereich SPS Technik.


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Mai 2006)

_Geh mal auf die Siemens Seite und schau unter Training oder Schulung nach. Dort sind alle Kurse detailiert beschrieben.

Gruß pt


----------



## hubert (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo.

Habe mir die Kurse bei Siemens und bei verschiedenen Handwerkskammer angeschaut. Die Kurse von Siemens sind aber sehr viel teuerer als die Kurse bei den Handwerkskammern. Was ich aber leider noch immer noch nicht weiß, wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen SPS-Techniker und SPS-Fachkraft? Den bei machen Handwerkskammer wir der SPS-Techniker und bei anderen die Weiterbildung zur SPS-Fachkraft angeboten aber nie beides. Meine fage ist auch noch was habt ihr nach der Ausbildung weitergemacht? Ich bin gelernter Elektroinstallateur und habe mir das Programmieren bei uns in der Firma selber etwas beigebracht. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## argv_user (30 Mai 2006)

> wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen SPS-Techniker und SPS-Fachkraft?



Ich würde die Handwerkskammer fragen.

Im Zweifelsfall ist es wohl so, dass der Unterschied in der Legitimation besteht, dh nichtstaatliche Organisationen wie zB Siemens dürfen keine Technikerprüfung abnehmen.

Aber wie gesagt: HWK fragen führt am schnellsten zur Klarheit.


----------



## kolbendosierer (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe nach meiner Schlitzklopferlehre einem Bildungs und Technologie Zentrum den SPS-Techniker auf S5 und einen Umsteiger auf S7 gemacht.
Die Kurse waren super und ich denke auch günstiger wie bei Siemens?

Robert


----------



## elwi (30 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

als Siemens-SPS-Techniker kann ich vielleicht die Unterschiede erklären.
Eine SPS-Fachkraft ist eine anerkannte Berufsbezeichnung, ein Siemens-SPS-Techniker eine Bezeichnung für eine (erfolgreiche) Qualifizierung über 3,5 Wochen mit Prüfung. In Wirklichkeit ist der SPS-Techniker kein Techniker, die Fachkraft aber ein vollwertige Berufsbezeichnung! Ich habe mir die Bezeichnungen nicht ausgesucht....!

Gruß elwi


----------



## Raydien (12 Juni 2006)

Also ich habe auch den SPS Techniker gemacht zwar in Ahaus (technische Akedemie)  das erheblich billiger war als bei Siemens direkt (habs privat gezahlt deshalb  ) hatte ebenfalls 3,5 Wochen Lehrzeit und auch eine Prüfung (Theori und Praxis) und darf mich nun SPS Techniker nach ZVEI/VDMA nennen.

Aber jetzt nach Elwi müsste das ja eine SPS Fachkraft sein.

gruß Ray


----------



## Boxy (13 Juni 2006)

Raydien schrieb:
			
		

> [..] darf mich nun SPS Techniker nach ZVEI/VDMA nennen.
> 
> gruß Ray


 
Genau und der "normale" Techniker den die meisten meinen der 2 Jahre Vollzeit dauert, führt den Bezeichnungszusatz: *Staatlich geprüfter Techniker *Fachrichtung oder Schwerpunkt ...


----------



## Raydien (13 Juni 2006)

und was ist nun die SPS Fachkraft?


----------



## M_K (13 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

mir hat mal jemand von der Handwerkskammer erklärt, das es bei Siemens und der IHK SPS-Techniker heißt. Bei der Handwerkskammer SPS-Fachkraft.
Die Lehrgangsinhalte sind identisch. Die Lehrgänge bei der HWK bestehen aus 3 Teilen und liegen preislich etwa bei dem Preis von Siemens. Die Prüfung bei der HWK besteht aus einem theoretischen und einem praktischen Teil. Die unterschiedliche Namensgebung hat angeblich rechtliche Gründe. Da mein Arbeitgeber damals den Kurs bezahlt hat, habe ich den bei Siemens gemacht.

Gruß
M.K.


----------



## Sarek (14 Juni 2006)

Hallo !

Von Siemens gibt es 3 verschiedene Zertifizierungen.
Aufsteigend in der Wertigkeit:

SPS-Techniker
Automatisierungs-Techniker
SPS-Programmierer

Bei allen 3 Zert. muß eine Prüfung abgelegt werden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Elektrofix (16 Juni 2006)

War letztens bei Siemens (S7 Lehrgang), habe die SPS Fachkraft aber schon seit langenm in der Tasche. Bei Siemens ist der Lehrgang für Einsteiger extrem schwer, und außerdem ist das bei Siemens eine teure Sache.(Das ist mehr eine Produkt und Werbeveranstaltung, als ein Lehrgang, wo man dann noch 1500€ fuer eine Woche lacken muss !!)


----------

